# smoking a spiral ham



## dballew92 (Jan 1, 2010)

My wife wants me to smoke a pre cooked 10.5lb spiral ham. I need some help with a rub and temp to cook it.What internal temp should I shoot for? I have a propane smoker. This will be my 3rd time to smoke anything.


----------



## scpatterson (Jan 1, 2010)

If its precooked yur just reheating it and should be some instructions on the package but if not 150 would be fine for a precooked one


----------



## dballew92 (Jan 1, 2010)

150 internal?


----------



## scpatterson (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes////////////////////////////


----------



## chefrob (Jan 1, 2010)

like da man said......just heat it up!


----------



## scpatterson (Jan 1, 2010)

This will help you as well

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ghlight=spiral


----------



## dballew92 (Jan 1, 2010)

thank you mr.patterson


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 1, 2010)

Here is a Spiral Ham I did. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=85261
The dowels worked good. Good luck with your ham. Dont forget the Qview.


----------



## cycletrash (Jan 1, 2010)

get it up to 140 and tent it in tin foil


----------



## fire it up (Jan 1, 2010)

As stated if your ham is precooked then no need to temp it.
You can check out Jeff's youtube video on how to smoke a ham, come out perfect!

http://www.youtube.com/user/tulsajeff#p/u/5/visSGTZv9jk


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok Jim beat me too it. Jeff had a video on this subject. Then go out and get the recipe for his rub. It's that good.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jan 1, 2010)

I smoked a spiral ham only once and it turned out terrible. The slices were thin and when it started to smoke, the ham separated and didn't stay together. This resulted in a jerky-like ham product with a strong smoke flavor. 

Hope your ham turns out great! I should've watched Jeff's video before taking on this venture. Maybe it's time to try again.


----------

